# Blakkstone Hexx - Living Like a Suicide



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

So did you guys find a steady bass player now?

Original, I presume?


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

sulphur said:


> So did you guys find a steady bass player now?
> 
> Original, I presume?


Hi yes we found a permanent Bass Player. Stacey Martin is the man 
Yes it's an original song we wrote a year ago and have been playing in our sets as long.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'd really like to hear a recorded version. I felt the faint tones of some Metallica influence in the singing and some guitar riffs....reminders of some of the better years in Metal.

Great stuff there.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> I'd really like to hear a recorded version. I felt the faint tones of some Metallica influence in the singing and some guitar riffs....reminders of some of the better years in Metal.
> 
> Great stuff there.


 Awesome thanx Dorian2


----------

